# Build your own longbow



## Robinhooder3 (Jun 18, 2008)

wow that's incredable! that's some very nice diy work I don't think I would have the skill or time to do that. your really talented. kudos.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Robinhooder3 said:


> wow that's incredable! that's some very nice diy work I don't think I would have the skill or time to do that. your really talented. kudos.


The whole point of the build along is that anyone can do it. I've done alot worse than this, it's really a rther easy thing. Once you get dimensions and find the mateirals.

Oh, I didn't mention it in the build laong but here are some other things you can try:

White woods: hop hornbeam, elm, ash, hardrock maple, birch, and just about any hard, dense, elastic wood.

Dimensions: 
Length (for a 28" draw)-66"-72". Add or subtract twice the legnth for every inch or fraction of difference.
Width: 1 3/4"-2" for bows over 60#. Anything under can be slightly more narrow
Thickness: 5/8" just out of the fades to 3/8" thick at the tips will work for so many cases that you should feel rather safe starting there.

As for the handle, you can bascially try any design so long as it isn't too weak. Leave wood and slowly work down.


----------

